# Quill question



## kalypso (May 18, 2009)

Hi,
My new hedgie is 7 weeks old and is quilling, so he still has a lot, if not all of his baby quills and they seem loose, like they can be moved around easilly on his back, as if they don't grow in a specific direction, if you get what i mean.
So my question is, when he is relaxed, as in not in a ball and his visor quills are normal, and walking about, sleeping etc his quills lie flat forward, rather than backwards, like most other hedgehogs i've seen. Is this normal? He's not wary or scared, his quills stay like this when he is playing on his wheel or in his cage and he can't see me. I'm just curious because it seems like they grow the wrong way, he lays them flat, but flat forward, has anyone else noticed this in their young hedgies? Is it because he is loosing his baby quills?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That is funny! I have never heard of anything like that before. Do you have a pic?


----------



## kalypso (May 18, 2009)

Sorry I know its hard to explain and even harder to understand lol! You know when baby hogs are born and are still young, there quills seem to go in all directions? I'll try to get a pic..


----------



## kalypso (May 18, 2009)

heres the link, i hope this works? http://s598.photobucket.com/albums/.mim ... t=pic1.jpg


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That is funny, they do point forward! (cute hedgie btw  )

I have no idea, I would guess it wouldn't be a health concern. Just unique. :lol:


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

OMG!!!! he is so tiny<3<3  he is very cute


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a beautiful little angel!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What a cutie. It looks to me like he is holding his quills at that cautious position. Not really erect but slightly raised. I find the babies often do that when they're just a bit unsure of themselves. Babies also go through a stage where their quills and skin feel very loose. It's kind of like their skin is too big for their body.


----------



## kalypso (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, i thought it was probably normal, but was just confused because ive got to pat him upwards instead of downwards :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

that is fuuny!
but oh my gosh! you hedgie is soooo cute!!!


----------



## kalypso (May 18, 2009)

Just a lil update.. it turns out that it's just his baby quills that go flat forward, i can see his adult quills poking through and they are growing downwards


----------

